# Now THIS is an ugly helmet!!!



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

This would need to be extremely fast and proven for me to consider this crime against good taste.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I dunno, this is pretty bad... :lol:


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

spade2you said:


> This would need to be extremely fast and proven for me to consider this crime against good taste.



And talk about color clash :yikes: !


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I didn't know Nintendo made cycling helmets.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd wear a cinder block on my head if it helped me go faster.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Opus51569 said:


> I didn't know Nintendo made cycling helmets.


Goomba:









or red Koopa Troopa shell:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

qatarbhoy said:


> I dunno, this is pretty bad... :lol:



I hope the fact that this was my first win forgives my faux pas.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

spade2you said:


> I hope the fact that this was my first win forgives my faux pas.


Winning silences all critics.  Just ask Lance...


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

cda 455 said:


> And talk about color clash :yikes: !


Word!
Too bad Sweden couldn't spring for a can of blue (or yellow) Krylon...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

qatarbhoy said:


> Winning silences all critics.  Just ask Lance...


No doping, DS, or strategy here. Just lots of focus on my part and a lack thereof by my competition in my category.


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

spade2you said:


> This would need to be extremely fast and proven for me to consider this crime against good taste.


its the ghost from pacman


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

I think the inspiration came from...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

qatarbhoy said:


> I dunno, this is pretty bad... :lol:


Repped !


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

BTW I like the new style of aero helmets like the Kask ones Sky is wearing, but I can't find them nowhere anyone has seen them or know about disponibility and pricing ?


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

spade2you said:


> I hope the fact that this was my first win forgives my faux pas.


They both ugly.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> BTW I like the new style of aero helmets like the Kask ones Sky is wearing


KASK BAMBINO TT HELMET - Time Trial Or Triathlon as Used by Team Sky - Brand New | eBay


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Repped !


I'm beginning to think you and Quatar boy have me on a dart board somewhere.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> KASK BAMBINO TT HELMET - Time Trial Or Triathlon as Used by Team Sky - Brand New | eBay


$500


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> $500


Pocket change when you buy the Wiggo Limited SRM chainrings, mate.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

spade2you said:


> I'm beginning to think you and Quatar boy have me on a dart board somewhere.


Not at all: don't take everything personally, or seriously.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

qatarbhoy said:


> Not at all: don't take everything personally, or seriously.


I don't. I was just going to reflect and shed a tear about it at the next TT.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

just joking with you... no hard feelings 

now let me help you out a little, your picture remembered me about this one


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

I've already seen that helmet somewhere else and it really reminds me of super Mario villains. LOL!
Is that Gustav Larsson?

I wouldn't be surprised, Andy has been swept away by Wiggo.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

The first guy looks like a Schleck, so that would be his first problem. It also looks like Wiggo has a lot more of an engine, too. 

Sure, it's ideal to have the 2nd position. I can't hold it for a 40km ITT, but I can get away with a little more since I'm small enough. If I ever had shorter and flatter TT routes, I'd love to experiment with getting lower.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

For me, getting lower, with a flat back like Wiggo is not a problem, I have the flexibility on the back and can hold the position with the core.

The problem for me is the saddle, I haven't found yet the good saddle fit to be able to ride long on that position.

If it is the same as my road bike, with a flat saddle, then is numbness time.

If I tilt it it makes me slip forward too much.

If I put it lower I feel I can't pedal right and like I am bouncing on the saddle.

I guess I should work on that position more, but I ride the TT bike actually too little.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

spade2you said:


> The first guy looks like a Schleck....


:lol:

But so true... 


Wiggo is more stretched over the bike, isn't he?
The douchy rider should get a bike with a little longer top tube or get a little more stretched over the bike. He's like a giant air-brake. He may as well be towing a parachute.

I understand the point of holding the position over the bike for 40min+, though.


----------



## Manning (Jul 8, 2010)

That helmet reminds me of that Fat Albert cartoon character, "dumb donald".


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Manning said:


> That helmet reminds me of that Fat Albert cartoon character, "dumb donald".



Eye holes and all :lol: !!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> For me, getting lower, with a flat back like Wiggo is not a problem, I have the flexibility on the back and can hold the position with the core.
> 
> The problem for me is the saddle, I haven't found yet the good saddle fit to be able to ride long on that position.
> 
> ...


I think many riders deal with back and/or numbness issues to get the 100% flat. I've thought if I go this route, I'll want the ends of my aero bars to bend near vertical so I can use them to hold myself in place a little better to avoid sliding off the saddle. I suppose noseless saddles might be a possible answer to this problem.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

cda 455 said:


> And talk about color clash :yikes: !


My immediate thought was that it was nice it's parents had it snipped after birth.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

spookyload said:


> My immediate thought was that it was nice it's parents had it snipped after birth.


Though I was thinking it, I am glad you said it first!!


----------

